

Ask HN: How many people know the "secret sauce" of the Google search algorithm? - J3L2404

A friend asked me this the other day and I have been unable to come up with a reasonable answer. It's curious that it hasn't come up on HN, at least recently, so feel free to enlighten me.
======
alphaBeta1234
I'd guess that there isn't one single person at google who knows all of it.
They do base a lot of their stuff on LSA (I think probably more generally just
NLP), but they have so many filters and minor adjustments that the whole thing
is like a really complex ball of string.

I doubt there's one person who knows how the whole thing is exactly put
together.

------
mgkimsal
dare I say 42?

------
pandakar
latent semantic analysis? Stat friend told me this...

